
PostgreSQL Database Modeler - motter
http://pgmodeler.com.br/?
======
motter
Note the warning from the README:

"Although this is a major upgrade version of pgModeler it is recommended NOT
EXPORT the models created directly to production environments. Not all
possible code generation were tested in this way, is its your own risk export
the models into environments that are not intended for testing. The project's
author is not responsible for any possible loss of data due the inappropriate
use of this tool."

<https://github.com/pgmodeler/pgmodeler#warning>

~~~
ps2000
After all there aren't many high quality opensource RDBMS GUIs available. The
only one I know is pgAdmin and even pgAdmin has some serious bugs. (GUI
freezes easily when you have many windows open and/or do large queries;
import/export barely work)

The only code I would trust is the code I generate myself... ;)

~~~
epo
DbVisualizer (<http://www.dbvis.com/>) is an excellent cross-platform, multi-
product GUI tool. Doesn't have many design tools (well not any really, but
neither does PgAdmin). Java-based and not free, which gives freeloaders and
snobs something to complain about. No relationship, just someone who has been
happy to be a customer for many years.

~~~
ExpiredLink
> Doesn't have many design tools (well not any really,

Someone posted a link to a modelling tool.

------
ericcholis
Random thought, this is a pretty decent example of using Bootstrap out of the
box. I can tell it's Bootstrap, but the splash logo draws me in.

------
Thunderer
All READMEs in English, all code in Portuguese? Really?

~~~
mariusmg
I'd never understood while people code in their native language. It's just
so.....wrong.

~~~
route66
I'll help you.

Develop an application for support of financial and tax regulations for a
certain country. You will have verbs and nouns which describe the situation
clearly.

You develop an application from specifications written another language than
English. They exist.

The biggest failure I keep seeing are futile attempts to translate concepts
under these circumstances into English.

I agree in this case: when you want to invite collaboration on github, English
(or Chinese?) would be better suited.

~~~
Thunderer
Even in financial / tax software it is possible to create an abstraction in
which you can safely write English code and move all specific terms into some
i18n module. Of course if you are not clever enough to do that it's not that
bad to use /required/ language, but in this case we talk about strictly
technical tool for database modeling, so no excuses - it definitely needs to
be translated in order to be accessible for other GitHubbers.

------
garindra
For the people that have already tried it, is this finally a good Postgres
client for the MacOSX? Haven't found any that comes close to Sequel Pro for
MySQL.

~~~
artiom
its not Sequel Pro but you can try <http://inductionapp.com>

~~~
dmishe
It's a great app, but for different purpose. Induction is mainly for
viewing/analyzing _data_, where pgAdmin, while horrible looking, is for
managing database schema.

------
jiggy2011
It all compiled ok, but didn't seem to create the executable in the build/
folder..

------
xabi
Mountain Lion compilation is broken. OS not supported.

~~~
dserodio
Thanks for the heads-up so I don't waste time trying to build it. Did you file
an issue on their Github?

